# Who can identify this music?



## ManonLescaut (May 12, 2020)

This is at the start of a documentary on Thomas Mann. You know how it drives you mad when you know a piece of music but cannot place it. The piano music right at the beginning; what is it? My guess is it's something by Schubert. Do you know?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2020)

Wagner (transcribed by Liszt):


----------



## ManonLescaut (May 12, 2020)

Thank so much. YOu have put me out of my agony! Next thing I will do is trace the episode of Endeavour where they played some bohemian sounding piece - perhaps one of Brahms's Hungarian pieces. But that's for another day. Thank you again!


----------

